# Is cognitive behavior therapy good for panic anxiety?



## Lilly14 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi, I am new here. I am suffering from panic anxiety. Recently I came to know that my problem is panic anxiety. If I met with any fearful situation, I can't breathe properly, my heartbeat increases and starts sweating. I feel abdominal distress and it makes me unsteady. Then it is very difficult to overcome this situation. I was too much worried about returning to normal state. Nowadays I intentionally avoid the situations which lead me to a panic state. Sometimes it is difficult for me to avoid such situations. It may be work-related. So I have searched for panic anxiety disorder and its solutions. I read that cognitive behavior therapy is a better solution for this disorder. It has some sessions and most people recovered with twelve sessions. If anyone knows about this cognitive behavior therapy, Please share your thoughts.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It could be exactly what you need....It will teach you grounding techniques for sure...

To be honest when it comes to therapy for acute anxiety and DP it can be very much hit or miss...It all depends on the individual...

Its absolutely worth a shot though....

I would suggest reducing your stress levels as best you can for the moment...If it is work related and you cant function properly at your work maybe take some time off...Of course that is often easier said than done for most of us...But if you feel you need to and can definitely take a break from it...

Take a break from all the stressful situations (people, places or things) in your life....It is all just adding to the anxiety levels...

You can reintroduce yourself to all the things that cause you anguish gradually over time when you feel a bit stronger...Its called desensitization...But it has to be done gradually otherwise it wont work and you will just keep running away from the stuff that scares you..


----------



## Lilly14 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am going to take a break from all the stressful situations. Thank you for your valuable suggestions Eddy.


----------

